# Angel with Growth over the Eyes w/pics



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

This started 2 weeks ago with on single spot above the eye. Now it has turned into 5 or so above each eye. They are raised and are following the same arch pattern above both eyes.

I've been treating off & on (more on than off, crazy work schedule)the last 2 weeks with Pimafix, but it has gotten no better. Actually more spots have shown up.

She is still active & eating like a pig. She actually guarding a corner of the tank, getting ready to lay eggs. She is doing this jerking thing with her fins, but I don't know if that is from the Pimafix or egg laying.

_Can any one tell me what it is & how to treat it?_


----------



## oregon aqua (Jan 30, 2008)

What are you feeding your little prego ?


----------



## Prometheus (Feb 12, 2008)

looks like perfect eyebrows to me :slywink:


----------



## Prometheus (Feb 12, 2008)

I'm no expert but maybe the body is changing naturally..especially if that pattern is so symetrical and if she's is getting ready to lay eggs. The dots above the eyes also seem to mimick the color pattern she already has. From the picture it looks like she has natural white dots on her fins as well...

just a guess.

second picture looks like "Frida" the fish


----------



## Gordon C. Snelling (Jun 20, 2007)

Looks like lateral line disease to me, or something along that line.


----------



## ed seeley (Dec 1, 2006)

They look a little like the start of Hexamita, also know as Hole in the Head disease or Head and Lateral Line Erosion. If you do a search on the web you'll find loads of stuff about it and some better pictures to compare your fish to.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Ed... I have done research. All the hole in the head I've seen does not look like what she has. I did find on one other forum someone having the same problem with all his Angels back in 2006. That person said in advance stages it continues underneath the eye. He to had no idea what it was or how to treat neither did the responders.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

oregon aqua said:


> What are you feeding your little prego ?


She eats well. I feed a varied diet:Frozen(mysis,brine,bloodworms etc), flake, freeze dried, shrimp pellets & cichlid gold.


----------



## kwc1974 (Jan 4, 2006)

look like hole in head to me. Change your research to look for hole in head for discus, same disease differant fish. Most discus people know how to take care of this.


----------



## ed seeley (Dec 1, 2006)

trenac said:


> Ed... I have done research.


Didn't mean to suggest you hadn't, just thought you might not be looking at Hexamita.



trenac said:


> All the hole in the head I've seen does not look like what she has. I did find on one other forum someone having the same problem with all his Angels back in 2006. That person said in advance stages it continues underneath the eye. He to had no idea what it was or how to treat neither did the responders.


I had a _Neolamprologus brichardi_ (now _N.pulcher_) that had HITH that started exactly like this and I didn't recognise it until it got more advanced. Your photo looks like the pores in the head are starting the process where they seemingly rot away.

I ended up treating it with Octozin as I couldn't get the best treatment (whose name I forget) and adding spinach to his diet. It cleared up in a few weeks.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Sorry Ed, did not mean for it to sound that way.

I did some more research on hole in the head. I doesn't appear to be the same thing to me. The pattern is not the same, nor the way it looks. 

She actually seems to be getting better. The spots on the left side have began to disappear.


----------



## ed seeley (Dec 1, 2006)

No worries Trena, the important thing is it seems to be getting better which is excellent news! Hope the recovery continues apace!


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Thanks Ed


----------



## nosoop4u246 (Aug 27, 2008)

I agree with the possibility of HITH, especially with as little vegetable material as she's getting. I would strongly suggest putting 2/3 bloodworms, brine shrimp, beef heart, etc. and 1/3 spinach, lettuce or other green vegetables in a food processor and start feeding that, as it may be enough to fight it off that early... maybe add some metronidazole (Hexamit, Metronidazole, Fish Zole, Flagyl, etc.) if it gets worse. The bumps quite clearly follow the sensory pores above the fish's eyes, which suggest some kind of internal infection behind it (external infections are rarely so symmetric).


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I do also feed an algae based frozen food (Formula 2) I did not metion above. I'll increase the amounts I feed, to see if that helps.

The white bumps have started disappearing. However where some of the bumps where there is black spots appearing. _Is this common with hole in the head?_ I'll try get some pictures up later.

She is still eating very well & is active. She keeps guarding one corner, but I've not seen any eggs. _Would this aggresive behavior also common with hole in the head?_


----------



## 92cw12 (Sep 5, 2008)

could there maybe have been an up build in eye fluids causing the scales to stretch and forcing new scales to grow and the growth would be a lighter colour and change colour to look the same to the surrounding scales?


----------

